# centering a work piece on a rotary table.



## knifer-one (Jun 25, 2011)

So I went and bought a 6 inch rotary table...I now will have to learn to set it up. 
Its easy enough to center the table to the mill spindle since its got a morse taper,but whats the easiest way to center the workpiece on the table itself?


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 25, 2011)

Once you find the center of the rt, sweep the work by locking the table x,y @ 0,0 and moving the work around if you have a center mark for the workpiece. If not, sweep the OD if it is round, or just plant an indicator to point on the work and dial the rt around until the work runs true. 

Pictures would help, probably would be a shortcut depending on the shape of the part.


----------

